# Voltaje en puente rectificador disminuye



## jelectrolitico (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola mi duda es la siguiente, estoy armando un circuito conectado directamente a 120 voltios CA pero al conectarle un puente de diodos mi voltaje disminuye a 110 voltios esto sin condensador y lo medí con el multimetro, alguien pueda explicarme por que se baja el voltaje, tenia entendido que aumentaba. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2014)

¿ Y el multímetro está ajustado para medir AC o CC ?


----------



## jelectrolitico (Abr 9, 2014)

Ajustado para DC, Hice la prueba con dos puentes de estos 

http://www.steren.com.mx/_imgs/prod/zoom/2A.JPG 

Y los dos me disminuyen en 10 voltios la corriente directa


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2014)

La mayoría de los multímetros *NO* son aptos para medir formas de onda distintas a senoidales, así que yo me inclino en pensar que el error es del multímetro.

Para estar seguro agrega un capacitor de *bajo valor * (10nF) sobre la salida del puente y mide nuevamente.
Aclaro lo de *bajo valor* porque si colocas un capacitor de valor grande, puedes quemar el puente en el momento de la carga.


----------



## jelectrolitico (Abr 9, 2014)

Lo intente con capacitor de 120uF y me marca lo mismo, llegando a casa lo intento con uno de menor capacidad y te comento.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola.

El voltaje de cc después del rectificador es igual al Vrms*0.9, es decir, 120v*0.9=108v

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jelectrolitico (Abr 9, 2014)

Gracias elaficionado, me podrías explicar por que?
Entonces en mis cálculos no tengo que utilizar el voltaje pico? 
es decir 120 * 1.41 = 169 despues del puente rectificador seria 169 * 0.9 = 152.28
O ando perdido?


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 9, 2014)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El voltaje de cc después del rectificador es igual al Vrms*0.9, es decir, 120v*0.9=108v
> 
> ...




Queeeeeee??? entonces me enseñaron y aprendi mal, el voltaje Cc despues del rectificador es Vac * 1.4142 = Vcc, como quiera que los capacitores se cargan al voltaje pico de la onda seno y si es Ac 110 entonces el pico llega hasta 155, nunca podra ser menos que la señal de entrada, seguro 100% tenes mal conectado algo, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## jelectrolitico (Abr 9, 2014)

Que puedo tener mal conectado solo son cuatro cables


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Abr 9, 2014)

Lo que estas midiendo esta correcto, si es sin capacitor y en dc como nos cuentas:

Ha*-v*er:

V_pico=1.4142*120=169.7
V_dc=0.636*V_pico, voltaje dc para onda senoidal rectificada por puente completo
V_dc=169.7*0.636=107.9

Lo que dice el aficionado es correcto, ya que 1.4142*0.636 es aproximadamente 0.9

Ahora, que con capacitor te siga midiendo lo mismo, eso si esta raro.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 9, 2014)

Ojo que puede no estar funcionando uno de los diodos, o la otra mas sencilla es medir con osciloscopio.

Como bien piensas, rectificado con filtro y prácticamente sin carga deberías medir el lomo de las crestas positivas y como no tenes carga o la del tester es despreciable, el capacitor mantiene su carga hasta la siguiente cresta, con lo cual casi no deberías tener ryple.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2014)

Cuando se usa para motores universales,  el 110Vac solo rectificado de onda completa se considera = 90 Vdc ; y el 220Vac solo rectificado idem = 180 Vdc


----------



## jelectrolitico (Abr 9, 2014)

Gracias por sus aportaciones las estoy anotando en mi libreta, en efecto probé con un capacitor de 50 uF y me indica los 170 voltios y sin el marca 110 voltios, gracias Jchristian por tus cálculos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2014)

Comprobá a ver si el tester seteado en contínua te mide 90 Vdc  , sin el capacitore


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola.

Voltaje continuo después del rectificador es Vrms*0.9
Voltaje continuo después del rectificador más condensador de filtro es Vrms*1.4142

Esto está en todos los libros de electrónica y electricidad.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2014)

Si , exacto , *pero por convención* , los motores universales funcionando a 110 rectificados , los consideran de 90 Vdc y no de 110*0.9 = 99 Vdc . . .  vaya a saber


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 10, 2014)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Voltaje continuo después del rectificador es Vrms*0.9
> Voltaje continuo después del rectificador más condensador de filtro es Vrms*1.4142
> ...


Aca un error de concepto, no se puede hablar de voltaje continuo despues del rectificador si no hay condensador,  ese voltaje es llamado pulsante y es producto de las crestas de la señal seno ya sea rectificacion 1/2 u onda completa, cosa muy diferente a MEDIR voltaje continuo ahi, que es lo que se hace pero no se llama Voltaje continuo.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola.

El voltaje continuo de toda onda periódica es el área.

Para el caso de la onda seno de media onda el área es:



Para el caso de onda completa es el doble del de media onda:



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Finskey (Abr 10, 2014)

Si vemos en libros de electrónica muy conocidos acá en argentina almenos en mi escuela se usa mucho el boylestad de electrónica  y lo del 0.636xVp (valor pico)  aparece y es detallado ahi  , lo mismo si fuera rectificación de media onda es 0.318xVp. Ni siquiera algunos de mis profesores de electrónica practica sabían o se daban cuenta de esto, es mas  lo aprendí por mi cuenta


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 10, 2014)

Sin animo de entrar en controversias sin sentidos, leer definicion de Voltaje de continuo, no se puede llamar voltaje continuo a uno sin el filtrado e igual con el filtrado por logica son 2 cosas diferentes, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola.
Del Electronica Integrada_Jacob Millman y Christos C. Halkias

Se ve lo sgte:





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 11, 2014)

hola a todos.

comento que en este tema solo hay una confusión entre términos.

1- como ya se ha mencionado en los posts, la tensión que sale de un rectificador puente completo monofásico (o trifásico)  no es continua y jamás lo será.
es solamente una aproximación porque vemos que tiene ondulación.
una batería o pila sí existe tensión continua (descartando el ruido ambiente).

2- la medición que realiza el multímetro en la escala de tensión DC, es la llamada tensión media (o voltaje promedio), que no tiene nada que ver con el voltaje continuo.
por ese motivo a nuestro forista jelectrolitico que inició este tema, le aparecían lecturas diferentes si cambiaba el capacitor de filtro o conectaba carga.

3- la tensión que se obtiene de Vac*1,4142 es solamente la tensión máxima en la salida del rectificador y no dice nada más.
si aplicas carga en la salida,aparecerá la ondulación y esta tensión caerá.


así que aprovecho de citar otro texto, de electrónica de potencia, en donde se realiza el mismo cálculo , pero aquí llaman de voltaje promedio, que repito: es el valor válido para el multímetro, para nuestra carga y para calcular potencia, etc.

http://books.google.cl/books?id=5OX...a=X&ei=esNHU6HPIOrR0gGVo4CgBw&ved=0CCwQ6AEwAA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2014)

Creo que estamos hablando todos de exactamente lo mismo .

Y supongo que el mal entendido viene cuando uno rectifica *alterna* y se convierte en *contínua* . . . pulsante , pero contínua al fin.

Ya que no se la llama simplemente _corriente pulsante_ , sino _corriente contínua pulsante_.

Y en su definición original , *contínua* no representaba una linea perfecta en el osciloscopio , sino que la corriente no iba y venía como la alterna , solo fluia en un solo sentido . . . vaya a saber cómo eran las conmutaciones en esas dínamos de antaño  

Y por eso la convención que yo nombré antes , de nombrar como 90Vdc a la corriente contínua pulsante de rectificar los 110Vac . . . eso era lo que medían los voltímetros dc analógicos . . . la media 

Saludos !

 .


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola.

Los términos dependen del libro que use de referencia o consulta.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2014)

Sip , pero vamos a terminar como George Westinghouse , Thomas Edison , J.P Morgan y Nikola Tesla.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 11, 2014)

Espero nadie use el elfante para sustentar sus argumentos....


----------



## sergiot (Abr 11, 2014)

Como bien dice Dosmetro, la alterna rectificada es continua pulsante en caso de no utilizar filtro, pero deja de ser alterna ya que eliminamos el semiciclo negativo, la corriente siempre va para el mismo lado siempre, solo que hay veces que no sale corriente, pero nunca tendrá corriente en sentido contrario.


----------



## fercon (Ago 15, 2017)

Buenas. Utilizare este hilo casi olvidado para este asunto que tal vez sea una trivialidad pero ya se me han dañado 3 linternas led de mediana calidad/baterias recargables. El circuito de la ultima averiada es como muestro en la figura 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Observo que no hay un filtrado real al conectar a la red residencial monofasica 110VAC ya que no existe tierra para el puente...?? Si es asi seria mejor el media onda como Fig 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Es asi o en que puedo estar equivocando ??? Pregunto porque creo que ese voltaje dc pulsante esta acabando las baterias.



Parece me equivoque al cargar las imagenes. Van de nuevo[/ATTACH]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2017)

¿ Y el capacitor de 220 uF ?

Ese osciloscopio no tiene conexión de tierra


----------



## fercon (Ago 15, 2017)

Pues si, necesitaba tierra. Ahora el rizado que se ve en osciloscopio es aceptable y coincide con los multimetros AC-DC que puse. La "punta logica" si tiene unas medidas extrañas (Fig3) tal vez tenga algun fallo. La linterna tenia el capacitor de bajada 1.5uf abierto pero la bateria no carga. Tiene orificios para mantenimiento mañana vere si les falta electrolito. Gracias por todo 2M


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2017)

La punta lógica anda perfecta , sólo que mide respecto de la masa-tierra que le pusiste en el generador de alterna . . .  pasá la masa dónde corresponde , al negativo del C2


----------



## fercon (Ago 25, 2017)

Gracias. La repare pero solo funciona cargando, conectada a la red. Tenia capacitor abierto, la resistencia del led de carga abierta y un diodo en corto (pense que al dañarse solo se abrian) tal vez la situacion del diodo rectificador daño la bateria. No tenia electrolito, le hice mantenimiento y no agarra carga. Se podra revivir?? Levantate  camina... Lastima, era una guerrera hasta de caceria sirvio una vez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2017)

Le agregaste electrolito a las celdas de la batería ?


----------



## fercon (Ago 25, 2017)

Si, hasta el nivel indicado. Le di toques breves con la fuente a 12volt agarro un poco pero al conectar se cae.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2017)

Nunca te dije ésto   : Probá de cargarla un rato conectada al revés , protegiendo con una lámpara de auto de 22W en serie.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2017)

Leds en paralelo = Ruleta rusa de leds.


----------

